# Air sac on side



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

This chick is alive and growing but the air sac is on the side which I've never seen before? They all bottom end up in egg turner and no one else's is like this. Will she be ok?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, make sure the egg stands blunt side up. When they hatch normally they pip on the side of the egg closer to the top . If this doesn't happen, you may have to help. But my chicks usually get into position the last 3 days. And the air sac is usually off to the side.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got a broody hen,she's been sitting for a month or better and this is the 3rd and last clutch.I reached under her to check an egg because I was going to kick her off.When I pulled it out,I felt something move and when I held it up to the light I saw the air sac on the side of the egg,I think.I suck at candling but I think I saw/felt something and placed it back under her.I'll give her a little more time...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That air cell will get smaller as the chick grows. What day are they om?


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Day 14. I also noticed a slight crack on the top, maybe thats why the air sac went to the side?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Put a dab of nail polish on the crack. Or crazy glue. You never know. Some eggs have bigger or smaller air sacs. Some have them a bit differently located. But chicks position themselves the last 3 days when they're not turned.


----------

